# Welcome to the Love & Relationships Forum!



## Liz (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Love and Relationships Forum!






This forum is for posting any questions or topics about Relationships that you may have. You can also post sexual talk if it is involves relationships since it is in the Sex Forum.


----------

